# Help with Tp-Link W8961N & cable broadband configuration



## gurgaon.anil (Jul 30, 2016)

whitestar_999 said:


> run ipconfig /all in command prompt window & post result here(remove the tunnel adapter entries).



Hi can u help me with the same problem with the same router posting ip config snapshot


thanks in advance.


----------



## gurgaon.anil (Aug 1, 2016)

*Re: TP LINK ADSL Router can be used to configure cable broadband?*



whitestar_999 said:


> run ipconfig /all in command prompt window & post result here(remove the tunnel adapter entries).



here pls find the snapshot


Cable broadband is rj 45 and I have connected it to rj45 port, from another port I have connected router to pc
First of all, in this configuration I m unable to login to 192.168.1.1
Secondly, after connecting to Internet, WiFi is enabled but I am unable to connect, it always stops at obtaining ip address.
Even if I manage to connect, It shows no Internet.
Finally, after reading a lot, I have disabled dhcp, NAT, now wifi connects and disconnects continuously


----------



## gurgaon.anil (Aug 1, 2016)

*Tp link w8961nd for cable broadband/ Triple play (Gurgaon)*

Hi guys, 
I own a tp link w8961nd that has 4 rj45 Lan ports and rj11 1adsl2+ port. 
My triple play operator says I cannot use my router for cable braodband
After reading from Internet, here nd there I connected rj 45 to one of the Lan ports and other port to my pc and got it to connect to Internet. But wen I try to connect my android phone to wifi of the router, it stops at "obtaining ip address". After again reading here and there, I disabled Dhcp, NAT,.  NOW it keeps on connecting and disconnecting. 
Now I have following queries:
1. Does w8961nd has a Wan port?  If yes, which one?  If no, can I convert Lan port to Wan port? 
2. How can I use wifi with cable broadband? 
3. Can I use w8961nd with cable broadband, or have to buy new router?? 

Thank u in advance 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 1, 2016)

Your screenshot shows only ethernet adapter,where is wifi adapter.Also what type of cable broadband connection you have.e.g.it seems you have static ip type connection in which details like ip address,subnet mask,default gateway & dns server address details are provided by your cable broadband provider.In that case why the default gateway is shown as 0.0.0.0 for Triple Play PPP adapter.Also do you use some king of web page to login or you use some type of software to make the connection.

First of all post these results for a system in which net is working when connected to Triple Play cable braodband connection.Assuming the details like ip address,gateway etc are provided by Triple Play,you need to manually enter these values in W8961 connection settings after selecting connection type as static IP(if using web page to login) or pppoa/pppoe--static pppoe(if using software to connect) & use mac spoofing to set W8961 mac address same as mac address of the system used to connect to Triple Play.After that you need to enable DHCP in W8961.


----------



## gurgaon.anil (Aug 1, 2016)

here's the snapshot for config wen i have directly connected the ISps RJ$% to my pc.

Also its not a static ip...its a dynamic one


----------



## gurgaon.anil (Aug 1, 2016)

Here's my story. 
*forum.digit.in/broadband-dth/198128-tp-link-w8961nd-cable-broadband-triple-play-gurgaon.html

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## RCuber (Aug 1, 2016)

I have merged the threads


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 2, 2016)

[MENTION=323932]gurgaon.anil[/MENTION], are these screenshots complete because they look completely different from a usual ipconfig command result.The ones you posted earlier are missing details like default gateway,auto configuration,dhcp etc.Also you didn't answered my question about whether you use some web page to login to connect or use some software to connect to Triple Play network for net access.

W8961ND doesn't have a WAN port.Using a lan port to connect cable broadband & using another lan port to connect to pc makes W8961 act simply as a switch.You can not change lan port to wan port.Wifi is not working because switch does not provide ip address to connected devices,you have to manually enter the ip address.You are saying cable broadband ip is dynamic but I am not sure.In any case something is definitely wrong with your system as default gateway can not really be 0.0.0.0.Some online research indicates this 0 gateway is either due to IPv6 being enabled or Bonjour services of Adobe CS3.


----------



## gurgaon.anil (Aug 2, 2016)

Doesn't show bonjour services installed. 
I reset my router but now m unable to login to router by 192.168.1.1 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 2, 2016)

To login to router you have to first manually set your lan ip as 192.168.1.x with gateway as 192.168.1.1.


----------



## gurgaon.anil (Aug 2, 2016)

*Re: Help with Tp-Link W8961N &amp;amp; cable broadband configuration*

i did that, in offc rt now, will do so when i get back.

- - - Updated - - -

i logged in to router...
attaching snapshot of ipconfig ,,, without triple play and with triple play
It seems DHCP 6...I dont login through any software...
manually fed ip 192.168.1.102 in phone ,,, wifi gets connected but no internet access


- - - Updated - - -

i have moved for FTTH fiber to the home technology, can this be usedful for w8961nd????


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 2, 2016)

see the details under PPP adapter Triple Play,it clearly shows DHCP enabled No.This entry can not show up in ipconfig results without someone making a dialup connection entry by the name of Triple play on your pc.In windows network & sharing center click on change adapter settings on left side.Look for a network adapter named Triple Play & then right click on it & select properties.Under networking tab select internet protocol v4 & again click on properties tab.There you should see if ip address is obtained automatically or if it has been assigned some value.


----------



## gurgaon.anil (Aug 2, 2016)

That's a dialup connection yes and it is set to automatically obtain ip address

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 3, 2016)

If that's a dialup connection then it must have a username & password too.Can you see it under its properties?


----------



## gurgaon.anil (Aug 3, 2016)

*Re: Help with Tp-Link W8961N &amp; cable broadband configuration*



whitestar_999 said:


> If that's a dialup connection then it must have a username & password too.Can you see it under its properties?


i do have the user name and password too

- - - Updated - - -



whitestar_999 said:


> see the details under PPP adapter Triple Play,it clearly shows DHCP enabled No.This entry can not show up in ipconfig results without someone making a dialup connection entry by the name of Triple play on your pc.In windows network & sharing center click on change adapter settings on left side.Look for a network adapter named Triple Play & then right click on it & select properties.Under networking tab select internet protocol v4 & again click on properties tab.There you should see if ip address is obtained automatically or if it has been assigned some value.



i am unable to open ipv4 settings by this


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 4, 2016)

What error msg are you getting?Does IPv6 properties work?


----------



## gurgaon.anil (Aug 20, 2016)

whitestar_999 said:


> What error msg are you getting?Does IPv6 properties work?



none open at all


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 20, 2016)

Then there may be some issue with your system,try with another laptop if possible.


----------



## gurgaon.anil (Aug 21, 2016)

whitestar_999 said:


> Then there may be some issue with your system,try with another laptop if possible.



hi today i have been provided fiber to the home connection FTTH by triple play and it has syrotech gepon onu (dont know what that is).... not cant i connect my tp link with this... any ideas... the onu is is also rg 45 output. i can but it in lan port... then can i somehow make my wifi work???


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 23, 2016)

I think it is an issue with your setup/system.I also think this now is not worth the time spent to make it work.Get a simple tplink router like WR841N for ~1100 & keep 8961N for some future phone line net connection.


----------



## gurgaon.anil (Aug 24, 2016)

whitestar_999 said:


> I think it is an issue with your setup/system.I also think this now is not worth the time spent to make it work.Get a simple tplink router like WR841N for ~1100 & keep 8961N for some future phone line net connection.



it s not about money, its about interest.... i am just trying


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 25, 2016)

Go through the previous suggestions but try them on a different laptop/system,as you mentioned being unable to see ipv4 & ipv6 properties without any error msg which is not normal.


----------

